# Replacing batterys



## Tin Guppy (Mar 20, 2007)

I bought a used Marcum lx3 at the end of season last year and I got a new battery for it, I got a 7 amp but it calls for a 9 amp will that effect the performence any?


----------



## Jon Yenulonis (Feb 9, 2014)

If the physical size, and the voltage are the same, you probably won't notice. 7 AH batteries will just not last quite as long as the 9 AH. 

I won't get into the technicalities, but it basically means the size of the fuel tank in the battery. 

Jon


----------

